# web hosting question: specifics behind data transfer?



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

I wanted to know what are the specifics (i guess) behind data transfer? I don't really know how it works. how much would I need if alot of my business would be based off of my site? I'm reading the godaddy webhosting options and i'm sort of lost in it all


----------



## DLPerry (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Hosting question*

The last time I worked with GoDaddy (4th quarter last year), their "Economy" hosting plan was plenty as far as storage and bandwidth - but to run any cgi (for contact form handlers, etc) we had to get the "Deluxe" plan.
It looks like they have made some changes since then, so that may not be an issue any longer.

--dlp


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Hosting question*

DLP,

Godaddy is horrible at explanations. In terms of storage, 1 GB should be enough to hold down any site. I currently have 5 GB and use 1% of it. I use dot5hosting.com. I STRONGLY recommend them. I pay $70 a year for a lot of good stuff. It is very user friendly and doesn't take a genius to run by yourself.

Mike D'Elena
Owner/Pres.


----------



## Useless (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Hosting question*

Most inexpensive accounts which allow you to use PHP, CGI scripts and mySQL databases would be fine for a t-shirt shop, unless you suddely get mentioned on Keith Obermann, or something like that.  Bandwidth is cheap these days, so get something with a little breathing room. I'd go with 10+ GB/monthly. My very first web host was 100megswebhosting.com and they always had good support. They have an active support forum where you can learn a lot the basics as well.


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Hosting question*

dot5hosting looks pretty good i may end up going with them once i understand all of this lol


----------



## trulytrayce (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Hosting question*

HI! I use godaddy for everything I do and LOVE them, some of their explanations are long but you can call and talk to a live person for free including tech support which is nice....I pretty much use the economy plan for any site I design and it is plenty of space. Hope this helps. Trayce


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: Hosting question*

thanks for the info trayce


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You can sort of estimate usage based on website size and visitors. I'll go into a little more detail with a specific example.

For a fairly new business, it might look something like this:
Maybe you have an index page that's 40k, and anyone browsing past that would hit other pages that all add up. Since a lot of people leave right at the index page, maybe you average 85k per user. Maybe you have 100 visitors a day.

So, 85k * 100 visitors * 30.5 (average days in a month) = ~260,000k/month, which is only just over 250 megs per month. Well within the limits of almost all hosting plans. 

In the future, maybe you get better traffic (spending more time at your site) which takes double the bandwith per person, and start getting 1000 visitors a day instead of 100. Now you're using 5 gigs of bandwith a month, still within limits of most hosting plans.


----------



## SC2565 (Apr 28, 2006)

that helped alot thanks


----------



## normsbrand (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to host all my own sites when I was on TimeWarner, but I moved all my websites over to Godaddy a couple years ago when Verizon Fios came in the neighborhood. They block port 80, unless you have the expensive business account.

I have had really good luck with GoDaddy. I wouldn't waste any money on their "add on" products, but for hosting, email, and price it is great. I just recently upgraded to the Deluxe plan for 5.59/month with a 24month agreement. The reason I migrated up to the deluxe plan is that you can have i believe up to 100 domains going to different web sites as long as all your sites are not over the 100Gb storage limit. 

I put the pen to the paper when I first went to GoDaddy, and just with the swap from hosting at my house to hosting at GoDaddy I was saving about $50 dollars a year. That was just because Fios was that much cheaper than cable. Cable was 60/month, Fios 40/month, and I had 4web sites/3.99ea/month = $49 savings per year. Plus, my office became a lot less noisy because I didn't have a large server in the closet anymore.

With the upgrade to the Deluxe plan and hosting all domains under the same hosting account, my price per month on hosting went from 16/month to 5.59/month. I am basically saving $10 / month now, and my Dad can still have his military reunion site.

Now, I have to figure out how to make some money printing shirts, but I guess that is another topic.


----------

